# people vomiting



## ImNick (Mar 28, 2010)

not really.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm almost disappointed oddly enough... 
Anyways, this photo bores me but I really do like that tree on the left.


----------



## Geaux (Mar 28, 2010)

I came for the vomit.  I'm disappointed as well!

The wires take away from the picture for me.  Maybe cloning them out would improve the shot.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 28, 2010)

That tree actually looks like someone popping his head into the shot just to ruin it. That said I think it's actually funny.


----------



## ImNick (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah i really wish that tree wasnt there.  but if you do want to see pics of people vomitting...






there is more vom pics in my flickr.


----------



## reznap (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Geaux (Mar 28, 2010)

You .... DELIVERED!


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Mar 28, 2010)

As is, your photo is pretty lame.

But to ride the coattail of your thread title and a quick Google Image search.....


ONE

TWO  (not working..... will fix later..... if I think about it.)

THREE

FOUR

AND MY FAVORITE


----------



## reznap (Mar 28, 2010)

C&C for your vomit pic:

Get closer want to see faces, rule of thirds, milk jug is distracting, vom-

Yeah I'm just kidding.


----------



## ImNick (Mar 29, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ImNick said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i really wish that tree wasnt there.  but if you do want to see pics of people vomitting...
> ...



by his feet is the milk from the first time he vomited moments before.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 29, 2010)

He's just spewing out milk.  Not a big deal.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tried the gallon of milk in an hour trick?


----------



## ImNick (Mar 29, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> Tried the gallon of milk in an hour trick?



yup!


----------



## MDWine (Mar 29, 2010)

This thread cracks me up...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 29, 2010)

Funny... people stopped posting c/c on the boring tower pic..... and are more entertained by the vomit pic which was originally promised and mislead. :lmao:


----------



## ImNick (Mar 29, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Funny... people stopped posting c/c on the boring tower pic..... and are more entertained by the vomit pic which was originally promised and mislead. :lmao:



i think the vomit picture is more entertaining and i posted the water tower.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I came for the vomit.



+1



ImNick said:


> pics of people vomitting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Geaux said:


> You .... DELIVERED!






ImNick said:


> i think the vomit picture is more entertaining



+1 

:lmao:


----------



## BRIANxJDM (Mar 30, 2010)

That picture is not to much to be wow about, sorry.


----------



## den9 (Mar 30, 2010)

the sky looks cool, just a bad spot.


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 31, 2010)

BRIANxJDM said:


> That picture is not to much to be wow about, sorry.



Vomit photography is a seldom appreciated genre requiring great technical proficiency.  Next time, try to up the shutter speed to add edge definition to the vomit stream.  Careful manipulation of white balance can really make those creamy greens pop.  A tight crop showing the pathos of the victim adds to the drama.  Nice try.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 31, 2010)

ImNick said:


> not really.


 
You brought this upon yourself.





Don't worry, it's primarily beer.


----------



## Jydk (Mar 31, 2010)

nm


----------

